# OPME



## TN2IC (2 Jan 2012)

Okay folks, I just got in, on the OPME program. What courses have you taken or taking? And what did you enjoy about it? What pointers are there? This is my first educational course since high school. So it's been a bit for this cat.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2012)

I've taken all of them and received my certificate a few years ago. I recommend starting with Military law or Defence organization. They are on the low side of workload and you know much of the material already through your years of service. It is a good way to get started, specially if you have been away from school for a while. The PER points are the same as the more intensive OPMEs.

I enjoyed most of them but the "Leadership and ethics" course was an assault on reason.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Jan 2012)

Due to the nature of the course I found that it was usually easier to get into the Mil Law and Defence organization ones.


----------



## 2010newbie (2 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I enjoyed most of them but the "Leadership and ethics" course was an assault on reason.



Great, that's the first one I'm taking and I start on Jan 9.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Jan 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Great, that's the first one I'm taking and I start on Jan 9.



Same here. Plus military history. Going to be interesting, I do say.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2012)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Same here. Plus military history. Going to be interesting, I do say.



For NCM's i usualy recomend spreading them out, one per year. Combine 1 OPME with the rest of military courses you take during a year and you max out PER points for the boards. Doing 2 at a time (which i have done) is a pile of work. Doing too many in a year doesn't gain you too much PER-wise. When you have everything done, then you gain each and every board ( granted that every trade assigns scores a little different).


----------



## TN2IC (2 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> For NCM's i usualy recomend spreading them out, one per year. Combine 1 OPME with the rest of military courses you take during a year and you max out PER points for the boards. Doing 2 at a time (which i have done) is a pile of work. Doing too many in a year doesn't gain you too much PER-wise. When you have everything done, then you gain each and every board ( granted that every trade assigns scores a little different).



Yeah, to be honest, this is my first time doing OPME's. And I was wondering the same. Thanks for the heads up.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Jan 2012)

For NCMs, you get two points for having 2 OPMEs complete, and *an additional point* for doing one in a year.  I have heard of Boards giving the benefit of the doubt to pers who do their first two in a single year, giving them the full 3 points.  Bottom line though, get two done, and then one every year in order to max out on Board points.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

Just curious who someone speakes to regarding OPME's. Obviously it is a CoC thing, but is it requested through memo form?


----------



## Stoker (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Just curious who someone speakes to regarding OPME's. Obviously it is a CoC thing, but is it requested through memo form?



There are a certain amount of Army, Navy and Air Force NCM on line seats for each season. Download and fill out application form from the OPME web site and have your COC sign it. Submit form and see if you get accepted. Depending where you work attach a memo or request stating why you want the OPME.


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

There is also the option of the doing all your OPME's in one shot in the summer at RMC. I attended the program last summer and there were are few NCM's on the course although mostly at the MWO/CWO level. If you can get it, it's a good opportunity.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> There is also the option of the doing all your OPME's in one shot in the summer at RMC.


I'd never heard of that. Does it provide employment for RMC profs (mil and civ) to instruct over the summer, or is still self-study?


----------



## Stoker (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> There is also the option of the doing all your OPME's in one shot in the summer at RMC. I attended the program last summer and there were are few NCM's on the course although mostly at the MWO/CWO level. If you can get it, it's a good opportunity.



Actually at certain bases Halifax, Esquimalt etc you can also do the onsite OPME with the exception of military law and military management. They are held each semester, you can do them piece meal or all four as previously mentioned. I find most units at least in the navy are hard pressed to let a NCM off work for a semester.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> There are a certain amount of Army, Navy and Air Force NCM on line seats for each season. Download and fill out application form from the OPME web site and have your COC sign it. Submit form and see if you get accepted. Depending where you work attach a memo or request stating why you want the OPME.



Thank you for the reply Chief Stoker. Just one more question on the topic, are OPME's done on your own time? Or are they along the same lines as the online portion of PLQ, whereas your unit allows you time "off" to do it?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

In some cases, you can do this in an actual class room with an instructor. Some units let NCMs take time from their regular duties to do this. This however is not always available. Most of the program is done by DL and this is done mostly on your own time. Some units have a bit of flex for you to do this during working hours along with the rest of your job.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

My apologies for my abundance of questions. I was just reading up on the OPME site, and noticed that Introduction to Military Law and Introduction to Defence Management say "Distance Learning Only". Does that mean that those 2 only require the DL part, and does not include an On-Site or Residential portion? If that's correct, basically with 20 hours or so of hard Distance Learning could get these 2 out of the way?


----------



## navymich (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> My apologies for my abundance of questions. I was just reading up on the OPME site, and noticed that Introduction to Military Law and Introduction to Defence Management say "Distance Learning Only". Does that mean that those 2 only require the DL part, and does not include an On-Site or Residental portion? If thats correct, basically with 20 hours or so of hard Distance Learning could get these 2 out of the way?



What it means is that the two Intro OMPEs are only available through DL.  You conduct the whole course via DL.  With the others, most typically do them DL as well, but there is also the option to to them on-site or residential (at RMC or other bases as noted in an early post)

You do the Intro OPMEs on your own time and conduct the on-line exams when you believe you are ready.  Therefore yes, you could get them out of the way in a short period of time.

The others are more difficult to do on your own timeline (i.e. at a quickened pace), as they have discussions and assignments that are required throughout the course.


----------



## Stoker (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> My apologies for my abundance of questions. I was just reading up on the OPME site, and noticed that Introduction to Military Law and Introduction to Defence Management say "Distance Learning Only". Does that mean that those 2 only require the DL part, and does not include an On-Site or Residential portion? If that's correct, basically with 20 hours or so of hard Distance Learning could get these 2 out of the way?



That's right they are only offered online, no on site or residential required. Not sure about the management one as I was PLAR's that one. The military law one I did on a long weekend. Keep in mind the other 4 OPME's are university level courses that give 2 reignited university credits.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> What it means is that the two Intro OMPEs are only available through DL.  You conduct the whole course via DL.  With the others, most typically do them DL as well, but there is also the option to to them on-site or residential (at RMC or other bases as noted in an early post)
> 
> You do the Intro OPMEs on your own time and conduct the on-line exams when you believe you are ready.  Therefore yes, you could get them out of the way in a short period of time.
> 
> The others are more difficult to do on your own timeline (i.e. at a quickened pace), as they have discussions and assignments that are required throughout the course.



Thank you for the swift reply, I also notice that in the description for the "On-Site" that it states that On-Site must be completed as Modulars do not count as credits. Does that mean that I would HAVE to travel to Ottawa for On site classes, one night a week for the other OPME's?


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'd never heard of that. Does it provide employment for RMC profs (mil and civ) to instruct over the summer, or is still self-study?



It is not self-study and last summer there were 2 profs from RMC, 1 from Queens and another who was otherwise unemployed if I remember correctly.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

On-site serials run at various bases from time to time.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> On-site serials run at various bases from time to time.



So they ARE required to complete certain OPME's or are they just another option to take the course?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> So they ARE required to complete certain OPME's or are they just another option to take the course?



No.

All of them can be done by DL only.

I have completed the entire program without stepping into a classroom.


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

And DL is the NORM. Very few people get the opportunity to do their OPME's in a classroom. For example, each year the RMC program enrolls around 50 for and all but 2 or 3 of them last year were Officers.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

A on-site serial just ran here with 3 Leading Seaman from my unit.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> All of them can be done by DL only.
> 
> I have completed the entire program without stepping into a classroom.



So you receive credit for the OPME, but not a University Credit?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> So you receive credit for the OPME, but not a University Credit?



The first 2 count for PER points.....not university.

The other four count for a PER point each and some universities recognize them to varying levels. Using them to apply to UTPNCM for example, they count as a half credit each 9 as was told at my interview with the PSO).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> It is not self-study and last summer there were 2 profs from RMC, 1 from Queens and another who was otherwise unemployed if I remember correctly.



His name wasn't Bob was it?


----------



## Stoker (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> And DL is the NORM. Very few people get the opportunity to do their OPME's in a classroom. For example, each year the RMC program enrolls around 50 for and all but 2 or 3 of them last year were Officers.



In Halifax they run OPME's three times a year, with the four courses. Usually a good mix of officers and NCM's. It is now being highly encouraged to get on these courses.


----------



## 2010newbie (4 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The first 2 count for PER points.....not university.
> 
> The other four count for a PER point each and some universities recognize them to varying levels. Using them to apply to UTPNCM for example, they count as a half credit each 9 as was told at my interview with the PSO).



I know Durham College has a Military Arts and Sciences Diploma that accepts all 6 OPME's as college credit. UOIT also has accepted 2 of the OPME's as University credits for my degree.


----------



## SkyHeff (4 Jan 2012)

Edit: Turns out I need to just look in the right places to find my answers.

Were there many/any OCdts on the summer course? As I understand it, RMC has the OPME's integrated into their curriculum so there may not be too many ROTP students involved.


----------



## jeffb (4 Jan 2012)

There were a few. The course is run in conjunction with the Engineering Decompression program which is a program, as I understood it, for OCdt's who are a little behind in their studies and need to get the OPME courses out of the way in the summer so that they can focus on their engineering courses during the school year. Strictly speaking, no there were no OCdt's in the OPME RMC Program last summer.


----------

